# What is this wood?



## windyridgebowman (Apr 14, 2013)

Found this dead tree near the creek, it was off the ground on one, end so I cut a few slabs off and brought home. Not much bark left, thin bark,I did get a little for an I.D I hope. It was pretty hard wood , No odor, some nice spalting and some pink streaks.Two nice crotch slabs. I cut some blocks out also , to show the pink.[attachment=23175][attachment=23176][attachment=23177][attachment=23178][attachment=23179][attachment=23180][attachment=23181]


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 14, 2013)

Omg that is gorgeous stuff! Better go back and get the rest! Almost looks like box elder with the pink in it but I'm probably wrong, I've never seen spalted box elder, it usually rots before it has any chance at spalting


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

I've never seen pink like that except in FBE, but if it didn't have pink I'd say Sycamore for sure.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 14, 2013)

*mystery wood and FBE*

[attachment=23182][attachment=23183][attachment=23184][attachment=23185][attachment=23186][attachment=23187][attachment=23188][attachment=23189]Looking over a big nasty FBE today, hanging over a high bank on the creek. I couldn't cut it without some help and a large tractor. I did cut a few burls off that I could reach. Saw a large dead tree as I was leaving and took a few slabs.I put an I.D thread up, to see what it is, some great spalting and pink streaks, solid wood. Cut through a crotch piece, very nice. I blocked a little of it out ,along with a small piece of the fbe. I want that tree!!!.lol.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

*RE: mystery wood and FBE*

I don't understand if you're saying there's two different species here. You have started two threads about the same thing and this can get very confusing. I'm going to merge your threads, do you want them in the Gallery or the ID section? Your choice.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I've never seen pink like that except in FBE, but if it didn't have pink I'd say Sycamore for sure.


It's not fbe or sycamore.I'm familiar with those. what bark I could see resembled wild cherry a little. I actually thought it was a large limb that had fallen from a large fbe at first, then I saw the stump. Quite a few limbs, and the crotch was 6-8 ft up. I will get the rest of the tree.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

I wish I could see more of the bark. It's something that spalts well obviously. Down here the candidates of that color wood (without pink) that spalts well would be sycamore or hackberry and that's about it. We don't have cherry down here but that ain't cherry even I know that and I am not cherry guy at all.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 14, 2013)

*RE: mystery wood and FBE*



Kevin said:


> I don't understand if you're saying there's two different species here. You have started two threads about the same thing and this can get very confusing. I'm going to merge your threads, do you want them in the Gallery or the ID section? Your choice.



Well, the Gallery thread was for what I found today, The large FBE tree, the burls, and the mystery tree beside of it. I started the I.D thread to find out what the mystery tree was. Two different trees.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 14, 2013)

looks a lot like some spalted hackberry I have worked with minus the pink.
Here is a hackberry tube call I did a while back.
[attachment=23190]


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 14, 2013)

Could it be Hackberry? I thinking because of the hardness. and I know the bark can be silvery grey. And I know it spalts up something fierce.


Oh look at that 3 votes for Hackberry just as I was typing my post.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 14, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> looks a lot like some spalted hackberry I have worked with minus the pink.
> Here is a hackberry tube call I did a while back.


Not hackberry, they look like wax melting on the bark around here, not cherry for sure,I've never seen holly around here either, some sort of elm maybe, or maple?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2013)

That end grain shot at the end doesn't look like maple to me because if the pronounced growth rings. Ash maybe? Hackberry was the first thing that came to mind though.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

*RE: mystery wood and FBE*

You have posted some of the same pictures here, so it is not entirely two different trees. It gets confusing. Next time don't post some of the same pics in two different threads.


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ive seen red maple with hitns of pink in it like that. My guess is red maple.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 15, 2013)

*RE: mystery wood and FBE*



Kevin said:


> You have posted some of the same pictures here, so it is not entirely two different trees. It gets confusing. Next time don't post some of the same pics in two different threads.


Your rules are confusing.
I posted on the I.D thread, the mystery tree only, To see what it might be. The FBE and the mystery tree are two different trees. I posted the pictures of both on the Gallery , to show what I had found. How else can I ask a question about a wood species, and show some wood that I found without using both forums? should I have waited to see what it was before posting the unknown wood on the gallery? I didn't want the fbe on the I.D thread as I knew what it was.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 15, 2013)

Flacer22 said:


> Ive seen red maple with hitns of pink in it like that. My guess is red maple.



I think you may have it.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 15, 2013)

Well this would have been my second guess. And seeing as I have a yard full of them and can walk 10 feet with out stubbing my toe on one around here. I'd say it's possible...however is there any punkyness to the spalted areas or did it retain good hardness?


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 16, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Well this would have been my second guess. And seeing as I have a yard full of them and can walk 10 feet with out stubbing my toe on one around here. I'd say it's possible...however is there any punkyness to the spalted areas or did it retain good hardness?



The outside edges are a little soft, but the rest has good hardness.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 27, 2013)

It turned out to be Buckeye, The farmer and I found a larger piece of bark and matched it to a tree nearby, which was alive and definitely an Ohio buckeye.


----------

